
Scientists teleported quantum data into the flawed heart of a diamond - jonbaer
https://thenextweb.com/science/2019/06/28/scientists-teleported-quantum-data-into-the-flawed-heart-of-a-diamond/
======
dvtrn
Direct link to press release, as I was rather put-off by TNW's editorialized-
simplification of the study:
[https://www.eurekalert.org/pub_releases/2019-06/ynu-
rti06251...](https://www.eurekalert.org/pub_releases/2019-06/ynu-
rti062519.php)

